# "Bitterly cold winter coming"



## JoeyD (Aug 25, 2013)

At least that is what the farmers Almanac is predicting.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57600023/farmers-almanac-predicts-a-bitterly-cold-winter/

I better get started early on my 2017-18 supply in case I use a little more then I planned on this year.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 25, 2013)

Add a ton of a snow and I'll be happy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes! If they are as accurate as they historically are I can work on my tan in January.  And save a lot of wood.


----------



## JoeyD (Aug 25, 2013)

There will be no snow this year, at least in South Jersey. The method I use to come to this conclusion is very scientific and 98% accurate..........

I bought a Johnny Bucket snow plow for my x500, This is the first time in my 52 years that I have more then a shovel.

Anyone care to make a wager?


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree joey.  Ill be picking up a plow soon, so we will get record snows, and ill be saving the shovel for the roof. This has been a cool summer and one of the wettest I've seen. Surely it will be a rough one. N. Virginia will be hot and sunny, and suntan lotion will be out of stock.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


 
I sure hope that map is right....at least the "snow filled" part for my area!


----------



## rottiman (Aug 25, 2013)

What will be, will be.  They can't predict what the weather will be next week let alone the next winter.  Simple solution, prepare for the worst and anything less is a bonus.


----------



## granpajohn (Aug 25, 2013)

"Bitter Cold...Biting Cold...Piercing Cold"
-Sells a lot more magazines than
-"winter will be about the same as usual, give or take".


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 25, 2013)

great, I get dry and chilly


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 25, 2013)

Hurricane season concerns me more than winter. I can't throw more wood in the stove and it replace the roof.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> *Hurricane season concerns me more than winter.* I can't throw more wood in the stove and it replace the roof.


Tell me about it.....especially after LAST fall....


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 25, 2013)

Down here we seem to be getting dinged to some degree every year now. Used to be every ten years or so. And my two month old roof is sitting up there like and expensive hurricane magnet.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Down here we seem to be getting dinged to some degree every year now. Used to be every ten years or so. And my two month old roof is sitting up there like and expensive hurricane magnet.


What for roof did you put on Bart?  Shingle or metal?  Architectural shingles seem to, despite being more dimensional, have a better wind rating than the old three tab shingles.

I have a feeling my next roof will be a tin roof.....for many reasons.....


----------



## rottiman (Aug 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Down here we seem to be getting dinged to some degree every year now. Used to be every ten years or so. And my two month old roof is sitting up there like and expensive hurricane magnet.


 
My brother-in-law is retiring next year.  Thought about relocating from New Jersey to Myrtle Beach area.  Weather conditions changing have him re-thinking the whole thing and going to State College in Penna.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> What for roof did you put on Bart? Shingle or metal? Architectural shingles seem to, despite being more dimensional, have a better wind rating than the old three tab shingles.
> 
> I have a feeling my next roof will be a tin roof.....for many reasons.....


 
Archs. With six nails per shingle. Florida specs.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Archs. With six nails per shingle. Florida specs.


You should be good to go.....hopefully!


----------



## save$ (Aug 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You should be good to go.....hopefully!


Had both the garage and the house done in those shingles.  I think they will be up there long after I am gone!


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice new title, Bart.


----------



## red oak (Aug 26, 2013)

No this is not a thread about an ex-girlfriend....

Apparently the Farmer's Almanac predicts this for most of the country this winter.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57600023/farmers-almanac-predicts-a-bitterly-cold-winter/

Several major snowfalls are predicted also.  Makes me glad I've got 20 cords on hand!


----------



## red oak (Aug 26, 2013)

I should probably add that I have no idea how accurate the Farmer's Almanac is.  I hope they're right though!


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 26, 2013)

I think he's ascended to Mod _*and*_ editor.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 26, 2013)

Tonight I predict darkness, followed by periods of light and dark.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 26, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Tonight I predict darkness, followed by periods of light and dark.


Al Sleet lives!


----------



## blujacket (Aug 26, 2013)

Bring it. I have 2 yr seasoned Ash, Mulberry & Locust


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 26, 2013)

red oak said:


> I should probably add that I have no idea how accurate the Farmer's Almanac is. I hope they're right though!


Don't even say that in jest. I got too much wood to get....I say no to the snow! 
If not, I'm pretty sure it won't get much below 70 in my living room. 

NWS is predicting pretty much normal temps and precip, for my areas anyway....


----------



## Get Wood (Aug 26, 2013)

That will be ok with me this year.  I have never seen snow in southern Arizona.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bring it! My wood and more importantly, my plow truck and wallet are ready!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got several snowmobiles and lots of land to ride 'em on, so bring it and bring it big!!
Having 30 cord and 4 years ahead helps the confidence level too......

That said, I don't trust ANY long-term forecasting.......they can't even get tomorrow's weather right!!


----------



## basod (Aug 26, 2013)

Squirrels started tearing up the white oak acorns a couple weeks ago here, could be a bumper crop from all the rain or are they "prepping"?
They are still doing a number on the pine cones as they usually do but haven't started raiding the Hickory trees


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 26, 2013)

red oak said:


> No this is not a thread about an ex-girlfriend....
> 
> Apparently the Farmer's Almanac predicts this for most of the country this winter.
> 
> ...


 
I hope its right.  The last two winters in Maryland have been a bust--it hasn't snowed more than an inch or two here in three years.  My stove has been the best insurance against cold weather--it hasn't been cold since I got it in Dec. 2011.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 26, 2013)

FA has predicated 7 of the last 3 bad winters.


----------



## Reckless (Aug 26, 2013)

Im not ready  4 cord of oak that cant be used till 2015+ Maybe the neighbor will trade a cord or two of mixed ready stuff for CSS green oak???? They have 15+ cord


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 26, 2013)

Reckless said:


> Im not ready  4 cord of oak that cant be used till 2015+ Maybe the neighbor will trade a cord or two of mixed ready stuff for CSS green oak???? They have 15+ cord


 
Never trade that oak, it's like a long-term investment (and a woman): Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Better to cut/scrounge/buy something you can burn this winter.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 26, 2013)

Lots of hickory nuts already this year too, since I love winter I'm hoping they're right.


----------



## Reckless (Aug 26, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> Never trade that oak, it's like a long-term investment (and a woman): Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Better to cut/scrounge/buy something you can burn this winter.


 
I have more oak trees than I know what to do with lol.... 5acres and 85% of it is rock and white oak  I'll be ok if I trade a cord of fresh cut red. (I have a ton of EAB Ash too that will be cut soon once it dies  )


----------



## Grisu (Aug 26, 2013)

red oak said:


> I should probably add that I have no idea how accurate the Farmer's Almanac is. I hope they're right though!


 
Don't get your hopes up just yet. When checked by independent reviewers their accuracy is clearly lacking:
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/winter-forecast-part-iii-the-old-farmers-almanac

It gets cold enough up here anyway; I don't need an especially cold winter.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 26, 2013)

Get Wood said:


> That will be ok with me this year. I have never seen snow in southern Arizona.


 
Perhaps you need to check out Tuscon?! Yes, they get snow most years. You just sometimes have to look quickly before it melts.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder if we can predict anything by counting the number of farmers almanac threads that show up every fall. 

I've already seen 3 today....


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm never sure who to trust . . . The Farmer's Almanac or The Old Farmer's Almanac.


----------



## granpajohn (Aug 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Down here we seem to be getting dinged to some degree every year now. Used to be every ten years or so...


 
East Coast pattern...Has happened before:







...before BB moved east, I think


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmmm... Didn't know that. Yeah about 30 years before I came this way.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 26, 2013)

It may give me a chance to open up that harman and see what she can do. I predict it will still be 90 Deg in my stove room.


----------



## granpajohn (Aug 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Hmmm... Didn't know that. Yeah about 30 years before I came this way.


Fortunately, this time we are in a major hurricane drought. Last Cat3 or bigger was in 2005, (Wilma). Longest stretch since 19th century.

ETA : There's a reason Hatteras is known as the Graveyard of the Atlantic


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok, bring the cold...Scotty, you can have the snow....keep it up there! I don't want to shovel, bringing wood up the steps is enough!


----------



## save$ (Aug 26, 2013)

I listened to NBC this morning who did a review of the FA prediction. In the end, NBC said FA has an accuracy rate of 80%.   I have no idea  who is right, but with that publication having been around for so long and so many farmers putting faith in it, I'll go with the Farmers. They have it right most of the time because they know all about BS!


----------



## MishMouse (Aug 27, 2013)

Since my wood supply is about 1/4 of what I would use in a normal year I hope it is a very mild winter.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/bitterly-cold-winter-coming.112706/

coins were flipped, guesses were made
The farmer's almanac got a failing grade


----------



## BrianK (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## HDRock (Sep 1, 2013)

Predictions ? IDK, , I have enough wood for whatever ,I like heating with wood but , cold and snow ?  don't like either one, snow sucks, bitter cold sucks


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 1, 2013)

At this point I say bring it on.  At least you can be outdoors in the snow.  This rain.  It's killing me.  I was hit with a downpour while outside last night and the forecast has changed to include rain for the rest of the holiday weekend.  Snowmobiling, skiing, fishing, kayaking, hiking, cooking, etc. is way better than this monsoon crap.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 1, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> At this point I say bring it on.  At least you can be outdoors in the snow.  This rain.  It's killing me.  I was hit with a downpour while outside last night and the forecast has changed to include rain for the rest of the holiday weekend.  Snowmobiling, skiing, fishing, kayaking, hiking, cooking, etc. is way better than this monsoon crap.



I hear ya bro. We got 3" in an hour this morning.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Sep 1, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> I hear ya bro. We got 3" in an hour this morning.


 
Ha! I'm a girl.  It's cool though.  I get the bro thing a lot.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 1, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Ha! I'm a girl.  It's cool though.  I get the bro thing a lot.



Oh, geez... sorry 

All this time and I didnt know...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 2, 2013)

http://weatheradvance.com/home/weat...t/uploads/2013/05/snowfall-predictions-US.png


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 2, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> http://weatheradvance.com/home/weat...t/uploads/2013/05/snowfall-predictions-US.png


Lots of dire predictions. Either way its always cold in winter, so now is the time to prepare.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 2, 2013)

We'll have a cold winter


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst...


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 3, 2013)

The colder it is outside, the better that warm stove feels


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 3, 2013)

PapaDave said:


>



Yeah, Baby!


----------



## granpajohn (Sep 3, 2013)

This was our first August without an Atlantic hurricane since 2002, (and 1977). This is an analog map of the following winters for those 2 years, courtesy of forecaster John Foust: (shows temp compared to normal for Dec Jan Feb)







Discussion: 1. Very cold winters. 2. Probably not a good correlation. Hurricane season -vs- winter is a rather romantic notion, but no one has been able to make much connection between them.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Please no hurricanes this year. Sandy was the worst. Multiple underwear changing that night. Snow and cold- bring it!


----------



## BrianK (Sep 3, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> http://weatheradvance.com/home/weat...t/uploads/2013/05/snowfall-predictions-US.png



Hmmm...

http://weatheradvance.com/home/weat...ploads/2013/05/Temperature-predictions-US.png


----------



## BrianK (Sep 4, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> http://weatheradvance.com/home/weat...t/uploads/2013/05/snowfall-predictions-US.png



They can predict the weather but they can't spell 'below'?


----------

